
How to write a killer Software Engineering résumé - yitchelle
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/writing-a-killer-software-engineering-resume-b11c91ef699d
======
fatnoah
The title should really have "for your first job" appended to it. Personally,
(and I know I don't speak for everyone) I've personally hired several dozen
folks over the years for various software jobs, and where they went to school
doesn't factor at all for me. I've hired people w/out degrees, with non-CS/EE
degrees, etc. I care more about what you've done, what you want to do, and how
motivated you are to learn and grow.

------
sarabande
The tips are good, but the fact that he graduated with a STEM degree from a
prestigious US university is probably the real reason he'd easily get
callbacks from the big software companies.

------
NichePzza
There are many good tips in this article. As the other comment says putting an
Ivy League school right at the top sure doesn’t hurt. As a dropout from a no
name school I put education as far down as I can.

